# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  ريمكس عمرو مصطفى - يشهد عليا

## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مرحبا

بقدملكم ريمكس الفنان المصري عمرو مصطفى

لأغنية يشهد عليا من ألبومه الأخير

للتحميل إضغط هنا[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]شكرا دموع الورد على ردك الجمييل[/align]

----------


## ساره

يسلمو ..كلهم احلى من بعض ..من زمان فيعنا  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

عندي ملاحظه وطلب

الملاحظه انه اذا بدك تحمل الغنيه لازم تكبس باماوس باليمين على حمل من هنا وتضغط على  save target as لانه لو ضغطت على رابط التحميل ما بتنزل على الكمبيوتر لو كنت مشغل برنامج تشغيل صوت بتصير استماع فلازم تنبه الاعضاء كيف ينزلو الغنيه انهم يضغطو على save targer as 

وعندي طلب اي مكس لتامر حسني على زوقك ..وانا عم نزلهم كلهم وهلا بسمع حماقي بتجنن  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## DJ Saleemo

أولا : شكراا على ردك

ثانيا : شكرا على الملاحظة

ثالثا : هلأ بحطلك أحلى ميكس لتامر حسني

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]بيجنن 

بأنتظار جديدك[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عمرو مصطفى........لمستك نسيت الحياة

رائع جدا بحب كمان هاي الاغنية الو بحييييك على اختياراتك

----------


## احلام الطفولة

يسلموووووووووووووووووو  كثير

----------


## احلام الطفولة

الرابط مو شغال ؟؟؟؟

----------

